# Kaid got his CGC!



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok so I am a little late on this brag but I wanted to post it still ...

Kaid got his CGC at the dog fair on Saturday in the rain! I am so proud of him!
And a HUGE congratz to Renee and Jake for also getting CGC's in the rain!

I think that our boys did great:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

WhooHoo!! Congratulations!


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats Kaid!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

YAY congrats!!!!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

We DID do great!!!! Congrats to you and Kaid!!!


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations. CGC is a good place to start. What's next for you and Kaid?


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I want to train him for schutzhund but this is a long process and I am in need of help. I am planning to visit a club that is about 2 hours from me and probably going to join. I have had him evaluated and seems as I may be good to go.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job training, good job Kaid.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ Congrats to you all! You guys must be so proud! :wub:
I do have a question though. Can the CGC be performed off-leash? I dunno why I suddenly thought of this.


----------

